# Stewing hens



## JM (Feb 21, 2009)

Any tips on cooking up some stewing hens? It's my first time.

This is what I've done...

I cut'em up and brown them in bacon fact.

Place the pieces in a slow cooker with celery, parsley, onions and garlic.

What should I have done?


----------



## Quickened (May 18, 2009)

*bump* out of interest!


----------



## reformed trucker (May 18, 2009)

JM said:


> Any tips on cooking up some stewing hens? It's my first time.
> 
> This is what I've done...
> 
> ...



Sounds good so far; what did you add for liquid?

McCormic's makes a seasoning packet for chicken in the slowcooker that we tried last week. You add stewed tomatoes (undrained), some tomato paste and some mushrooms. Turned out delicious; fall off the bone tender. Served with rice. Cheap and easy!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 18, 2009)

> What should I have done?



That's easy. 

You forgot to drive an hour east and drop off said hen at my front door.

Any other questions?


----------



## Blue Tick (May 19, 2009)

JM said:


> Any tips on cooking up some stewing hens? It's my first time.
> 
> This is what I've done...
> 
> ...



The above ingredients sound good. I would just add a few other treats.

I would add a little Chenin Blanc to the braise. Put some pancetta in the pot as well. Add some fresh thyme sprigs, small dice of carrots, season with salt and pepper, and right before you serve the dish add some fresh small dice of roma or beefsteak tomatoes. This will brighten up the dish. Serve over some garlic mash potatoes.


----------

